# does anyone like classical here



## stalebiscuit (Nov 24, 2008)

i find throwing on some classical once in a while for like at least 30 minutes straight is nice

my personal favorite is Tchaikovsky


----------



## panhead (Nov 24, 2008)

Ilike classical,mostly modern classical but classical none the less.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 24, 2008)

I like some.. but find that some fo it take stoo long to get started and by teh time it does, my attention has moved on... I've opted for the opera-metal genre, like Therion and Nightwish.. even the Trans-syberian Orchestra.. you should check 'em out.. you may like 'em.. just make sure the Nightwish is the older stuff with Tarja, and not that new bitch


----------



## rambler420 (Nov 24, 2008)

I do. I love Beethoven. I play classical piano and was in band in school. It led me to a great appreciation for symphony music. Having all those instruments come together to create such beautiful music gives me chills.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 24, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> I like some.. but find that some fo it take stoo long to get started and by teh time it does, my attention has moved on... I've opted for the opera-metal genre, like Therion and Nightwish.. even the Trans-syberian Orchestra.. you should check 'em out.. you may like 'em.. just make sure the Nightwish is the older stuff with Tarja, and not that new bitch


nightwish eh?


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 25, 2008)

i like mozart. i love trans siberien orch.(check out sabotage t.s.o. when they were a metal band) and im crazy for celtic woman


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Nov 25, 2008)

Dude the prelude in e minor is one of my favs by Tchaicovsky... Bach, and Chopin are great too


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 25, 2008)

im with you on chopin.and to correct myself its savatage not sabotage


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 25, 2008)

stalebiscuit said:


> nightwish eh?


 
yeah.. Tarja is a classicaly trained opera singer with an amazing voice, and the music blends well with the orchestra style.. it's very good.. if you like classical music you're sure to like 'em.. my favorite is tristania from the Troy soundtrack.. but other good one's are phantom of the opera, dead boy's poem, Nemo, and she is my sin... try those and let me know what you think of 'em


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 25, 2008)

This has to be the finest 3 minutes of music I have ever heard:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yuR8efotI&feature=related


----------



## NomadicSky (Nov 25, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## panhead (Nov 25, 2008)

rambler420 said:


> I do. I love Beethoven. I play classical piano and was in band in school. It led me to a great appreciation for symphony music. Having all those instruments come together to create such beautiful music gives me chills.


Same here ,there is nothing in my book that can compete with a great peice of music being played through a world class hifi system,,i can sit with the lights down low & wonder how the composer put all the notes together,feeling each note,then i get all foggy & lose myself in the composition.

My favorite modern classical composer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDI5Ci_7YL4&feature=related


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 25, 2008)

i love it a nice big blunt and some mozart is what i need...my girl said im a blackman trapped in a white guys body...


----------



## netpirate (Nov 25, 2008)

I once set my alarm to the classical station to wake me up. i ended up being late for work but very very relaxed. i woke up 4hrs late to " that was concerto in e minor from the perid of ..." it was funny shit.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 25, 2008)

I like me some JS Bach, Vivaldi, Schubert, Stravinsky, stuff like that. My favorite has always been Beethoven though. He wrote some dark shit!


----------



## nvirgo79 (Nov 25, 2008)

how about some chillin jazz,, thats what i'm talking about


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 25, 2008)

smooth jazz has got to be the shittiest music on the planet

but I do enjoy me some jazz...need to listen to a lot more though.


----------



## panhead (Nov 25, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> smooth jazz has got to be the shittiest music on the planet
> 
> but I do enjoy me some jazz...need to listen to a lot more though.


Im a massive jazz fan,ive spent my entire life listening to all types of jazz,seen most of the jazz greats like Miles davis,John Mcglaughlin ect live when they were still playin,i agree that smooth jazz sucks but it is good for one thing,it's great for setting the mood for an evening at home with the wife,she loves it.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 25, 2008)

panhead said:


> i agree that smooth jazz sucks but it is good for one thing,it's great for setting the mood for an evening at home with the wife,she loves it.


lol, true


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 25, 2008)

Paco de Lucia, Isaac Albeniz, or even Gabriella y Rodrigo. when it comes to classical I really get lost in the music. Then I pick up the acoustic and play the same three chords for hours.


----------



## panhead (Nov 25, 2008)

Joe Camel said:


> Paco de Lucia, Isaac Albeniz, or even Gabriella y Rodrigo. when it comes to classical I really get lost in the music. Then I pick up the acoustic and play the same three chords for hours.


Paco is the man,my old eye's cant even keep up with his fingers he's so fast,what a player he is,a true living master.

Ever checked out the album he did entitled "Friday Night in San Francisco" ?,he plays with Al Di-meola & John Mcglaughlin on the album .


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 26, 2008)

check this out you will love her. trust me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wzMfSiOkMQ you will be impressed.


----------



## grow space (Nov 26, 2008)

classics suck


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 26, 2008)

i heard the classics say that you sucked too.hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## panhead (Nov 26, 2008)

grow space said:


> classics suck


Tell us why classical sucks .

While classical music may very well suck it's hard to take away from the genius behind the compositions,something that the new generation of computer generated back beats & prefabbed tough guy lyrics has killed,the young generation has lost the ability to appreciate sound musicianship or compositional ability for what it is,enjoying rap is one thing but when the love of spoke word causes an entire generation to loose sight of how music is written, or the skill level needed to write a peice of serious music,at that point permanent damage has been done to generations of musicians/composers for generations to come.

You can thank rap for this,tough/cool videos have replaced musicianship,back beats with a bass track that can reach 160spl have replaced the need to be able to read or write music, or understand music theory.

Do you even know what an "Octave" is without using google,or how about a "Unison",these are the 2 simplest intervals in any music,this was taught & understood to 5th grade classes in public schools for decades.

Again do you even know why classical music sucks,other than you dont like it, or because it dont get you all geeked up from listening to explosive bass tracks at obscene spl levels ? How about the relation of watt vs db vs sound pressure levels ?

Now go put on some gangsta rap & leave music apprecation to the grown up's.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 26, 2008)

panhead said:


> Tell us why classical sucks .
> 
> 
> "You can thank rap for this,tough/cool videos have replaced musicianship,back beats with a bass track that can reach 160spl have replaced the need to be able to read or write music, or understand music theory"
> ...


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 26, 2008)

does classic rock count? lol.


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 27, 2008)

bonghits4all said:


> i like mozart. i love trans siberien orch.(check out sabotage t.s.o. when they were a metal band) and im crazy for celtic woman


i saw them on a special on channel 38 (like a and e er something) kinda cool

not my thing but it kept my attention till commercial


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 27, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> does classic rock count? lol.


no, but classic rock is ok

i hate alot of it though, just because ive heard the same songs so many times


----------



## unforgiven1420 (Nov 27, 2008)

i never liked classical music but then again ive never tried listening to it high. any kind of music sounds better when your high. what would you reccommend for my first stoned classical experience?


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 27, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> i never liked classical music but then again ive never tried listening to it high. any kind of music sounds better when your high. what would you reccommend for my first stoned classical experience?


taichovsky=composer

"rites of spring" =song


----------



## bonghits4all (Nov 27, 2008)

chopin for 1st time verry dark and bruding


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 27, 2008)

stalebiscuit said:


> taichovsky=composer
> 
> "rites of spring" =song


I have this ballet on dvd

It's badass

however the composer is Stravinsky

unless Tchaikovsky has something else called Rite of Spring...which I don't think he does


Romeo and Juliet by Prokofiev is a sweet ballet as well




bonghits4all said:


> chopin for 1st time verry dark and bruding


Chopin is definitely my favorite romantic composer


----------



## stalebiscuit (Nov 27, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> I have this ballet on dvd
> 
> It's badass
> 
> ...


might be why i have trouble finding it online

i have it in my music index under tchaikovsky


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 28, 2008)

unforgiven1420 said:


> i never liked classical music but then again ive never tried listening to it high. any kind of music sounds better when your high. what would you reccommend for my first stoned classical experience?


Pink Floyd: Fearless [Interpolating you'll never walk alone]

off the Works album.

"And as I rise above the tree lines and the clouds
I look down, in the sound of the things you said today."


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 28, 2008)

Whoops..
I thought I read Classic rock for the first Experienc3 ..not, OK i admit i was distracted.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 29, 2008)

Joe Camel said:


> Whoops..
> I thought I read Classic rock for the first Experienc3 ..not, OK i admit i was distracted.


an understandable mistake

however fearless is off the album Meddle


----------



## KaliKitsune (Nov 29, 2008)

I really dig classical music, because if you were to take it and toss a distortion pedal on half the stringed instruments it'd be METAL \m/


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 29, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:


> I really dig classical music, because if you were to take it and toss a distortion pedal on half the stringed instruments it'd be METAL \m/


haha, I remember reading a study that connects the personality traits of people who like metal with people who like classical

It is true though, to some degree. Metal is a bit more dissonant but look in even the most extreme metal bands there is classical influence.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 1, 2008)

If beethoven was alive I'll bet he'd be in dimmu borgir




Lord Bluntmasta said:


> haha, I remember reading a study that connects the personality traits of people who like metal with people who like classical
> 
> It is true though, to some degree. Metal is a bit more dissonant but look in even the most extreme metal bands there is classical influence.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Dec 1, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> If beethoven was alive I'll bet he'd be in dimmu borgir



Trans-Siberian Orchestra.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 1, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> If beethoven was alive I'll bet he'd be in dimmu borgir


haha

he'd tear up the keys in dimmu



KaliKitsune said:


> Trans-Siberian Orchestra.


I think Beethoven is above christmas music


----------



## KaliKitsune (Dec 1, 2008)

Not all TSO is christmas music. If you've only heard the like three songs that mainstream has popularized you're really missing out.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 1, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:


> Not all TSO is christmas music. If you've only heard the like three songs that mainstream has popularized you're really missing out.


na I've heard them all, I've even seen them live

I still think they suck

on a side note I'm watching this movie called Copying Beethoven and it's really inaccurate haha


----------



## zalsrevenge (Dec 18, 2008)

I listen to lots of music when im high. Bob Marley, Tony Macalpine, Yngwie Malmsteen, but the only one there that is one of the best current piano players in the world is Tony MacAlpine. He has a song named Chopin etude #4 Opus #10 that is just amazing... Go onto youtube and have a listen!


----------



## el shaggy (Dec 18, 2008)

zalsrevenge said:


> He has a song named Chopin etude #4 Opus #10 that is just amazing... Go onto youtube and have a listen!


Chopin wrote some great piano music, its like opiates for your ears.

Stravinsky, classical doesn't get more Metal that him. When "The Rites of Spring" debuted the audience broke out in riot. fist fights, top hat smashing, cane proding and all. Too much dissonance for his time, very challenging for people of that era to accept his music as beautiful.


----------

